# Praise for the HOW-TO contributors



## tanked (Nov 18, 2011)

Assuming that the 'HOW-TO' sub-forum is just for, well, 'HOW-TOs' I thought I'd post this here:

I just wanted to give thanks and praise to those that have contributed to the HOW-TO forums, it was something that was sorely needed for FreeBSD. As an example, about 5 years ago I set up a Samba PDC with an LDAP backend - to accomplish this I had to do weeks of research and modify Linux how-tos I found on the web to fit FreeBSD. Now thanks to the aforementioned contributors people no longer need to trawl through endless Linux-specific how-tos, walk-throughs and articles, they can come to this website and the chances are they'll find the answer here. :beer


----------



## mix_room (Nov 18, 2011)

While I agree that How-Tos can be useful, I would like to remind everybody of the following: 



> The Pledge of the Network Admin
> 
> This is my network.
> 
> ...


----------

